# Sweet Freya



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I like the first picture, she's all fluffy!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

She's so cute!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes she can look a bit scary too, though.










Disapproving bird has her eye on you...


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

LOL!  Does she always pose for the camera?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Most of the time...I think she's fascinated by my phone! hehe.


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Awww so cute!
She reminds me of my little girl


----------



## Ann (Mar 13, 2008)

She's really cute, nice pictures too.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

She is too cute  Did you get that name from Merlin?


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She's so cute


----------



## MiniToos (Feb 24, 2013)

Beautiful girl. Love how she poses for your pics.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

She is so pretty! What a little sweetheart!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

She is so adorable


----------



## KatiaAnn (Dec 10, 2012)

She's such a pretty girl.


----------

